# An alternative mbti type to the person above you



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Go, Go, GO! :crazy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'll just pick a type at random for you... intj!


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> I'll just pick a type at random for you... intj!



From the other posts of yours that I've seen, INFP.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

From your avatar, INTP. F*cking creep. :tongue:


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> From your avatar, INTP. F*cking creep. :tongue:


ISTP (based on your signature's smart-ass-ness)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ENFP, based on your profile pic being a posed picture of yourself and that corny quote in your signature.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ESTP just because.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

extroverted sensing feeling perceiver


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Intj...


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> ENFP, based on your profile pic being a posed picture of yourself and that corny quote in your signature.


I wasn't tryna be rude to you but hokay.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

INFJ because... Stuff and things.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

INFP, since you seem to be a dreamer.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> I wasn't tryna be rude to you but hokay.


 Neither was I...


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

ENFP, because you have a spiraling abyss of 'ecstatic' smileys


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking @ you're profile I would guess ENTP, you seem to have some interesting interests.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

INTP just because.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't really know you people yet so ill probably shouldn't play but how boring is that!?

ill say isfp for you.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

INFP just cuse you live in a magical castle.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ENTJ, since some guy thought you were a therapist.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I take it back for ya, ISTJ instead :nods:


EDIT) FFFFFFFFFFF beaten to it.... so for weird guy..... INFP


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

much of anythingg..if i'm to guess an alternative mbti type i'll like to know a bit more the your avatar or signature or it will simply be luck guess..if each writes a sentance or two-'show someting' it'll be easier to give a well observed guess..


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

ISTP, trying to "fix" the forum


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

You didn't soften up your type correction with some aside, so maybe you're INTP


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

cute avatar. infp.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

ENFP because of the teddy bear in your avatar.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

INTP because of the avatar.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

The lyricism of your name and darkness of nighthawk says isfp to me.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ENTP, because of the signature and the avatar.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

INFP because of the eyes in your avatar


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

ISFP or INFJ. Avatar and username complement each other giving me a vibe of feeling love for nature.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

isfp  (from now i'll see if i can put a smiley in every post^^)


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ENTJ. Cool sunglasses, dude.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

no fair you cut in front of my post >.<

ISFP for painting avatar


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ISFP. I've thought so for a while, looking at your posts back when you thought you were an ISTP.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

ESTP, because the picture you paint of yourself is very obviously someone who values Extroverted Sensation, and because anything else would just be silly.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

@_PimpinMcBoltage_ ESTP based on the user name and signature.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

raichu said:


> no fair you cut in front of my post >.<


~every1 wants a piece of my :/ well there's inuff for y'all !!MUHAAA 

and ellis- I....S...F..P? ohh i'm soo g-uuuu-d 

----sry i'm so happy and i know how it really depresses some of ya but ya can **** my **** !#@#@!HHHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

IridescentDream said:


> ISFP. I've thought so for a while, looking at your posts back when you thought you were an ISTP.


If I changed my mind about being an extrovert, I'd probably go ISFP before ISTP. And actually, I did think I was an ISFP for a long time. Like a year or something.

Edit: Oh yeah, @Meirsho, ESFP


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

@raichu i seee we're really going strong on this love-hate thingie...well anyhow *comes to hug raichu but she escapes my grisp*
well atleast i got the E (extrovert) from you..clearly you still dig me^^
and you're an estp..even thou by the way you've been skiping from type to type and you'll probably not be an estp later..you're always ESTP..live wit it!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTP just to be funny.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ESFJ, just to be funnier.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

my brother's an ENTP and he'll really laugh to hear that


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

raichu!!!you can't just push your way in and post seconds before me!!were's your manners?!so i guess we fight dirty :/
and itake it back ..you're no estp ..ISFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ISFP, I say.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

INTJ, because profile picture.
@Meirsho ...you went too far that time. >:| Get ready to be sorry.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

ENFJ. Raichu (as in the pokemon) has always struck me as being a bit of an ENFJ, therefore you are one.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

ohh just wait..i so much wanna start now but igotta go to sleep..RL really gets in the way of RL.. :/
*dreaming of payback*..i was so sneaky in highschool..got suspended so many times..i had the keys to the whole school then^^
anyhow g-night raichu muahhhhhhhh


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

ESFP, showing off a lot, and the sunglasses and confident posture speak tones of "someday I'll be a famous dj" and so on.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Infp

lol before I posted, an INFP posted <<

Therefore 

ENFP because he likes bright colors and attention obs


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

​INTP, because his typing is somewhat lazy.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Umm INTP sounds right


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Esfp perhaps?


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

You definitely seem INTJ- if not though, I will say INFP, as your avatar looks Fi-ish


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

ExFJ of some kind. Given that you've chosen INFJ as your type, let's say ENFJ.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ISTP. Your sentences are very direct, secure, straight to the point and end with strong periods.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

@_cudibloop_, I think your avatar seems a bit ISFJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ISTP perhaps.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe INFP? Don't know why...just a guess...


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Isfp


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Intj


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm getting ISFP vibes.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

You probably misinterpreted the signals, those are ESTP waves.


----------



## BensUsername (Oct 22, 2011)

^ obvious INTP signals.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

INFJ for being able to pick up signals so well.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INTP for you, kid.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

INFJ for you!


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

This should be interesting..

Anyway, I'm going with INTP. ^


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Entj


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

QrivaN said:


> Entj


Care to explain the reasoning?

Edit: ENFP, for the embracing of craziness and somewhat goofy avatar.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Gonna go with ENTJ for you as well, for the power-related stuff, hidden connection stuff, and the objective stuff.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Optimist Mind said:


> Care to explain the reasoning?
> 
> Edit: ENFP, for the embracing of craziness and somewhat goofy avatar.


No real reasoning behind it. I just get a Te vibe from you for some reason, and you being an INTJ, ENTJ was the next step.


Echoe said:


> Gonna go with ENTJ for you as well, for the power-related stuff, hidden connection stuff, and the objective stuff.


ISTP for you.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I'll go ENTJ with you...just because it's the next step I guess?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

StaceofBass said:


> I think I'll go ENTJ with you...just because it's the next step I guess?


ESTP for you based on avatar.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ISFP, because I'm sexist.

​and there's art in your avy and sig


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Entp


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

The moment I looked at your avatar I instantly thought "INTJ".
If not INTJ, I'd say... ESTP.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Interesting method of assigning a type. ISTJ for you.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Interesting method of assigning a type. ISTJ for you.


It was just my intuition "speaking".

Btw, why ISTJ? I'm curious.

Oh, and I guess I'd have to give you a type too. INFJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

spicytea said:


> It was just my intuition "speaking".
> 
> Btw, why ISTJ? I'm curious.
> 
> Oh, and I guess I'd have to give you a type too. INFJ.


It was just a random guess mostly. Associating types with certain images struck me as more Pi than anything else though.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

intp


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Raichu said:


> RAICHU IS NOT CUTESY RAICHU IS THE MOST BADASS POKEMON ISTP because your avatar i think has a gun


 I counter with this being the most badass pokemon 



 and change your type to INFP for being so touchy haha


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

TrialByFire said:


> I counter with this being the most badass pokemon


O.O changing my username to Dragonite BRB

and now you're an ExTJ because that video yelled at me


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

ENTP, because all pokemons are ExTP


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

ISFP, because I can.


----------



## cuzicouldyay (Jan 10, 2013)

Raichu said:


> You have no avatar or signature, which says "none of this foolish cutesey nonsense," sooo maybe ISTJ?


XD I think it was more of an "oooh, I should make an avatar--wait, that's shiny, I need to go look at that--if I put a Magikarp on steroids will Splash eventually make a difference?--what would a Magikarp with sequins for scales be like, I think it'd be awesome--hey, I'll feed some dragons on my phone..." ^^
@Dewymorning INFP because you're random.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

n for sure cause you bored me 
entp


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Meirsho said:


> n for sure cause you bored me
> entp


I'll go with ENTP for you.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

@Ellis Bell

I give you ENFJ!:crazy:


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

ENFP because it's the only thing to be.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ExTP just because.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> ExTP just because.


Do you come here often? (running out of lame one-liners). INFP.


----------



## Nicko (Dec 6, 2011)

Ellis Bell said:


> Do you come here often? (running out of lame one-liners). INFP.


ENFP because according to reliable sources it's the only thing to be..


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicko said:


> ENFP because according to reliable sources it's the only thing to be..


ESFP for doubting Ne.


----------



## fizleglitz (Apr 19, 2012)

ESTP for trying to look cocky. :laughing:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INFP for making that judgement.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Intj.


----------



## Almighty Malachi (Jan 4, 2013)

INTP, because it has been foretold by the powers that be. I am not one to argue with the powers that be.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Almighty Malachi said:


> INTP, because it has been foretold by the powers that be. I am not one to argue with the powers that be.


INFJ because you believe in magic powers, sounds like the metaphysical to me, buddy.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

INTP. Mmhmmm!


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

well the only type in my head 4 u is pretty.  'take and go' russell peters^^


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

INTP. You seem like you could have the quirkiness of an INTP


----------



## Bropenhauer (May 14, 2012)

ESTJ because of the controlling gaze in the sig


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

^INTJ because of the grumpy avatar.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

ISFP because ..anime


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

INTP due to the couple staring into space


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ESTJ due to your signature, profile picture and avatar.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

acerbusvenator said:


> estj due to your signature, profile picture and avatar.


infp .


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ESTJ just because.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

ESTJ, your avatar looks like a gaurdian


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

infj because... um... your people in the avatar look as if they are reading each other's minds...


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

INFP with the teddy bear avatar


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

i knew you for sure a J by that post ^^ and not much S in there at all^^ and I sounds good for you^^ as you seem a bit distant..INTJ...too bad i can see your real type...hard to see beyond that


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Meirsho said:


> i knew you for sure a J by that post ^^ and not much S in there at all^^ and I sounds good for you^^ as you seem a bit distant..INTJ...too bad i can see your real type...hard to see beyond that


You seem like my ESFP acquaintances. They usually spell words like encounter (In your signature) incorrectly.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

xSTJ for you.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> xSTJ for you.


ENFP 4w5.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Known personality.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

ESTP because they are "The Doers" and that sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ISTP, I'd say.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

this probably sounds crazy, but...INFJ
p.s. i don't think you're mistyped, that's just the only other type that seems like it might fit you, for some reason


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

so artistic  isfp


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

perhaps ESTP you could be


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Most fans of PMMM seem to be ISFPs.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'll pick istp for you.
:wrecking_ball_viza_


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Most fans of PMMM seem to be ISFPs.


where'd you get that observation? i'm curious.
@fiona looks like a nature loving IxFx


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Infj


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

Rabbit/fuzzy animals= Fi somewhere
Above combined with unique professionalism= NTJ
So INTJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

flourine said:


> where'd you get that observation? i'm curious.
> @fiona looks like a nature loving IxFx


It's just what I've noticed. Or they're sometimes INTJs in an Ni/Fi loop. But from what I've seen, most fans of genre deconstruction magical girl anime are Fi/Se/Ni, compared to most fans of straightforward magical girl anime who are usually IxFJs.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Kimochiru said:


> Rabbit/fuzzy animals= Fi somewhere
> Above combined with unique professionalism= NTJ
> So INTJ


ISFJ would make sense. Briefly considered INFP for a second, just because the avatar fit that stereotype but haven't really gotten Ji from you, vibe-wise. Skimming through your latest posts, you seem to be a bit too fluffy and warm. You have strange, somewhat abstract associations to functions (ex. animal-loving equating to Fe) which to me, indicates underdeveloped Ti and Ne. So, yeah. I'm sticking with ISFJ. Adolescence could certainly be a factor straying me away from INTP. That, or how you present yourself relative to the other members on here who type as INTP. But, yeah - but you know yourself better than I am. Just a thought coming from very little knowledge and mostly gut-feeling.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

@Butterfly Destroyer
I never saw it that way. It's an interesting analysis!
I'm pretty sure my "warm and fluffy-ness" comes from having FJ parents, though. And reasons.

That said, based solely on vibe and some of your other posts, could you be an INFJ?


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

INFP
Although I've never seen you around.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Estj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

ENTP 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Anonymous Disaster (Mar 15, 2016)

TP


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

ISFP wouldn't be that far off a guess, I don't think.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

A known MBTI type would be a possible alternative.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

perhaps an INFJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

On what basis? I am frequent critic of their philosophies. 
You sir are an INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Yoda, sometimes typed as INFJ he is.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

type 8w7?

edit: this is an mbti thread im dumb. als o losing track. ur unknown but gonna place my bets on enfp


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

enfj


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ISFJ


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ISFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TABASCO said:


> ISFP


Cutie ISFP 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> Cutie ISFP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If you are mistyped, ESFJ
Why does everyone think I'm a mistyped ISFP?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TABASCO said:


> If you are mistyped, ESFJ
> Why does everyone think I'm a mistyped ISFP?


I definitely don't think you're mistyped! It just asks for an alternative type, so that's the one I picked for you 

Did you see my "type me" thread? Do I really remind you of an ESFJ?  I thought I would remind people more of an ESFP/ENFJ before I would remind them of an xSFJ

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

crap i wouldnt be an isfp, id hate to be an isfp, if i was an isfp i'd do cocaine overdose


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> I definitely don't think you're mistyped! It just asks for an alternative type, so that's the one I picked for you
> 
> Did you see my "type me" thread? Do I really remind you of an ESFJ?  I thought I would remind people more of an ESFP/ENFJ before I would remind them of an xSFJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I know this is an alternative type thread, but a lot of people say it in 'guess the type' threads as well, and it makes me rethink my type. 

Well you seem an Extrovert and a Feeler with the Ne-Si axis, which can both be ENFP and ESFJ


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TABASCO said:


> I know this is an alternative type thread, but a lot of people say it in 'guess the type' threads as well.
> 
> Well you seem an Extrovert and a Feeler with the Ne-Si axis, which can both be ENFP and ESFJ


A couple other people also said that I seemed like an xSFJ, which I don't see.

Basically: I sent a screenshot of the 16P description of the ESFP (the last type I tested as) to my best friend and she said it sounded like me. I sent a screenshot of the romantic description of the ESFP and she said it didn't sound like me. I sent her both of the ENFP and she said they both sound like me. She's not into super MBTI, and I sent them without showing her the actual types, just the nicknames.

Also, my functional stack is pretty okay...

My only low functions are Ti (which is third lowest), Si (which is second lowest), and Te, which is pathetically low. It's probably why I feel so stupid half the time.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

cant we all just talk about me?


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> A couple other people also said that I seemed like an xSFJ, which I don't see.
> 
> Basically: I sent a screenshot of the 16P description of the ESFP (the last type I tested as) to my best friend and she said it sounded like me. I sent a screenshot of the romantic description of the ESFP and she said it didn't sound like me. I sent her both of the ENFP and she said they both sound like me. She's not into super MBTI, and I sent them without showing her the actual types, just the nicknames.
> 
> ...


Wait can you give your complete order of functions?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TABASCO said:


> Wait can you give your complete order of functions?


Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Then your second type is ESFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TABASCO said:


> Then your second type is ESFP


I don't know what you mean by second type 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Alternative type :strawberry:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

Goddamnit I answered on the wrong page so I had to edit. >.<

I'd say definitely introverted, with Fi, another potential type I could chose for you would be ISFP. ^^


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

Edit: Sorry too late it’s for @TABASCO
I think you also can be ENFP more than ISFP.. just the mood I get from you. I see this strong Fi vibe from you, but not Se at all.. and extroversion/introversion is difficult to distinguish online. I understand why you think Dr.Equine is mistyped ESFJ I can see it too.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

intp


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

INFJ


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

INTP 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

Sorry @Rydori I fon’t know you yet, but it isn’t uncommon for ESFJ be mistyped ENFJ and vice versa, like my mother I still don’t know if she is ESFJ or ENFJ.
I wrote theread about my type, what peoples thinks I can be here http://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1312203-please-help-me-my-type.html


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

mnerys said:


> Sorry @Rydori I fon’t know you yet, but it isn’t uncommon for ESFJ be mistyped ENFJ and vice versa, like my mother I still don’t know if she is ESFJ or ENFJ.
> I wrote theread about my type, what peoples thinks I can be here https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1312203-please-help-me-my-type.html


heyy mnerys! How are you today?? Hope your trip to the doc wasn't so bad!

I think you're definitely typed correctly, you seem very introverted, logical, judging.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

enfp


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Rydori said:


> enfp


You seem incredibly quiet. I'll say INFP.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> You seem incredibly quiet. I'll say INFP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


yeah i was going to say she seems so quiet, maybe its just the chinese person in the avatar lol


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> yeah i was going to say she seems so quiet, maybe its just the chinese person in the avatar lol


I think it might be korean, actually. The person in the picture does look very calm.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> I think it might be korean, actually. The person in the picture does look very calm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


ohh korean, gotcha, yeah they do look calm


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

@StinkyBambi @DrEquine

Yes pretty much, I don't say too much at all unless I really need to or when I feel more jolly.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Rydori said:


> @StinkyBambi @DrEquine
> 
> Yes pretty much, I don't say too much at all unless I really need to or when I feel more jolly.


I hope you feel jolly soon 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

@StinkyBambi

No, no, it sas just patch test for allergies, it’s ok, I can have tattoo.
@DrEquine
I can see ESFP for you too, but more of ESFJ vibe.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I wonder why everyone sees me as an ESFJ  It's kind of funny.

Is it possible you could be an INTP? @mnerys


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

mnerys said:


> @StinkyBambi
> 
> No, no, it sas just patch test for allergies, it’s ok, I can have tattoo.
> @DrEquine
> I can see ESFP for you too, but more of ESFJ vibe.


ah i see, what sort of tattoo will you get???


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

@DrEquine

Everything is possible, I think my type a bit change how I cycling around. In mania my Se just kick me in ass I need to do all kinds of physical things and searching for pleasure and my Ne escalating.

@StinkyBambi
I see you as ISFJ

Geometrical minimalist tattoo on my back. 
Some wings like this









And snake, I like technical collages, gears, machines









I have imagine in my head.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

mnerys said:


> @DrEquine
> 
> Everything is possible, I think my type a bit change how I cycling around. In mania my Se just kick me in ass I need to do all kinds of physical things and searching for pleasure and my Ne escalating.
> 
> ...


no i'm not isfj lol
oh i like the one with the wings, itd be better if they were real wings though! not fan on tattooes anyway, don't get it done on somewhere you cant cover up loll, on the back is a good idea


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

ISFP


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

INFJ


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

INTP 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

ISFJ?


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ISFP


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ISFP


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

isfp :wink:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

ENFJ


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

exfj (feeling a bit more of s than n) and maybe so/sp


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Or ESFP


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ISFP I could also see INFJ but less so, but on the other hand you strike me as strongly intuitive so IDK maybe even INTP. Basically you're INFP as fuck.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

ESTP


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

i think istp is _so_ right for u ! 

but if i had to go w a second guess intp i think

edit: ninajed one sec tiger

hmm woulda pegged u for entj


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

blehBLEH said:


> i think istp is _so_ right for u !
> 
> but if i had to go w a second guess intp i think
> 
> ...


lol maybe I'm an Ni lead with all these people I'm ninja'ing haha. 
I think I already gave you one - but ESFP.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ESTP


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

isfp, also a gut type before head type just from vibe.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ESFJ, but it could just be your 2w3-ness


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ESFP


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## A Temporary Account (Jul 26, 2019)

ISTJ.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

INTP


----------



## A Temporary Account (Jul 26, 2019)

ENFP.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

INTJ


----------



## A Temporary Account (Jul 26, 2019)

TABASCO said:


> INTJ


Everyone has typed me as that recently, but why? I am much more of an ESTJ than an INTJ, and I cannot play chess.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

A Temporary Account said:


> Everyone has typed me as that recently, but why?


I still think you are INFP, but since this is an alternate type thread I typed you as INTJ, the second most likely type. What is certain is that you are an IN-type that uses the Fi-Te axis. I think many people say INTJ because you seem more T than the average INFP on this forum


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

@TABASCO ISTP 



A Temporary Account said:


> Everyone has typed me as that recently, but why? I am much more of an ESTJ than an INTJ, and I cannot play chess.


ENFP as I've already said INTP and I see you more as an Ne user. ^^


----------



## A Temporary Account (Jul 26, 2019)

ESFP because I've already said ENFP.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

A Temporary Account said:


> But it's also just as certain that I'm on the Ne-Si spectrum. The reason I may appear cold or reserved is because I refrain from giving warmth to a keyboard. Do you mean that I'm a Kafkaesque INFP then?


No you don't seem Kafkaesque. By 'more T' I mean in terms of criticising things. Also, I get typed as ISFP very often while I know I clearly value NeSi over NiSe and have more Ne than Se, while Se is INFP's Polr and Ne is ISFP's Polr. I think it's the Demonstrative Ni


----------



## A Temporary Account (Jul 26, 2019)

TABASCO said:


> No you don't seem Kafkaesque. By 'more T' I mean in terms of criticising things. Also, I get typed as ISFP very often while I know I clearly value NeSi over NiSe and have more Ne than Se, while Se is INFP's Polr and Ne is ISFP's Polr. I think it's the Demonstrative Ni


What I meant by 'Kafkaesque' is relating to the person Kafka rather than the conventional use of the word. But apparently INTJ is the type that INFPs want to be, which is convenient because my username was stolen from a politician who was an obvious INTJ.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

A Temporary Account said:


> What I meant by 'Kafkaesque' is relating to the person Kafka rather than the conventional use of the word. But apparently INTJ is the type that INFPs want to be, which is convenient because my username was stolen from a politician who was an obvious INTJ.


Did some quick research on Kafka and changed my mind. Didn't really know he was a real person h: Yes, I think you *are* a kafkaesque INFP.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

isfp


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

ENFJ


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

isfp !


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> isfp !


ENFJ.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

enfp ! 

but esfp fits you beautifully


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

enfj


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

ESTJ


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ESTP


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

ESTP


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Estp

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

intj


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Your profile picture is something my INFJ friend would worry about. So INFJ.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

ISTJ


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

entj


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

ESFP


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

N/A.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

IN*J


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

INF*


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

i think ur infj but my back-up guess would b infp


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

ESFP


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

INTJ


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

INTP


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

ENFP.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

infj


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Istp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

infj


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Has many alternatives; ESTP, ESFJ and ENTJ.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

yes !!

i am type WHAT

edit: thx for giving me two thinker types !

now i at _least_ know ur not an intj !! u dont use ni (kidding) 

enfp 5 sx/sp could make sense maybe. but lmk,, where r u getting enfj from lmao

the edits ATA the edits !1!!!!!!

why u gotta do me like this ;( 

a commendable form of gaslighting indeed (the subtlety !!) - but pls not on me :crying:


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

But I edited it as I was dazed because I had sworn that I had typed Ziegel.

You can have ENTJ and ESFJ.


----------



## TITO (Mar 13, 2017)

XXXX


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

TITO said:


> XXXX


ENTP--now that's skepticism!


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I*TP. Your avatar kinda reminds me of a disappointed father.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

INFJ.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

INTP


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

INTJ.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

IN*J


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

Knowing that I think your type might be INTP, I'd say ENTP as an alternative type.


----------



## Sketch (Sep 3, 2019)

INFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Don't have enough information or data to determine your alternative type considering you don't have a visible type (nor do I know you much).


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

None.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ENTP


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ISFP dichotomies but not sure that it works with functions


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

ENTJ


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

INFJ would be the only other option, you're very Ni


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

ISFJ.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

INFP 4w5 sx/sp

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

INTJ.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

ESTP


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

INFP


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

ISFP


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

INFJ.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

IN*J


----------

